# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  ماااهي اكره ماده تصويت

## احمد الحميدي

صوتو بحط سبع مواد

----------


## عاشق العسكري

تم التصويت
يسلمو على الطرح الحلو
تحياتي...

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

تم التصويت 
تسلم أخوي

واوووووو   كلكم زيي ما تحبون و تكرهون الرياضيات هههه

تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

تم التصويت 
بس ليش كلكم ماتحبون الرياضيات ؟!!
ماطيق الفيزياء

----------


## كبرياء

ههههههههه 
من جد شفيكم على الريآضيآت ..!
يآآحوبني له ..!!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
ماحب مواد الدين آحس حصص مملله 
وآحكام مانستفيد منها 
أموت في الفيز والكيم والريض 
كل الشكر

----------


## احمد الحميدي

مشكووور ع الرود

----------


## أُخرىْ

تم التصويت.,,
كان ودي اختار ايش الماده اللي احبها لاني اكره 3 ارباع المواد :)

----------


## حورالعين666

تم التصويت 

مشكور اخوي 

الكيمياء اكره

----------


## احمد الحميدي

ماحد يكره العلوم

----------


## music boy

ooooحنى نصحيح مرضين خخ
صج ول اشفيكم على الرياضيات لأنكم ماتفهمو ماتشتهو ها ..!!
لأني يعرفيه ترى بحبه  الكيمياء ةالفيزيا مثل الرياضيات هم 
بس العفن والقرف كله ..في مادة قراءه تقعد تحفضه ..الي و تاريخ 
هي يمكن اتكوو القصص حلوه بس الي مايمديه يجمع شو يسوي خخ>_<

----------


## مضراوي

*تـم الـtـصويت*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

تم التصويت

الظاهر اني أول وحدة أكره العلوم

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

انا اكرررررررررررره كيمياء

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عجبني الموضوع*
*اني اكره مادة عندي العلوم*
*وهو على حسب المعلمة واني ولا معلمة علوم حبيتها*
*سبحان الله !!!!!!*

*يصلمـــــــو*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*اكره مواد الدين*
*المواد العلميه فل مارك والدين انقص*
*ادله وحاله*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اكثر الشي الرياضيات مع انه سهل 

ان صوتت للكيماء صعب وكريه >><<

----------


## حكايا الشموع

تم التصويت ..

وطبعاً للتاريخ ..^_^

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اكره مادة الفيزياء والسبب معلمات هالمادة 
وشرحهم الفاشل هذااذاشرحوا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما احب احفظ 
يعني ما احب الأجتماعيات

----------


## Hussain.T

صرااحة وبلا كلام المواد الاجتماعية(تاريخ-جغرافيا-وطنية)

هذولا اكره مواد

يسلموو ع الطرح

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ماايبغى ليهاااااا


أكيييييييد رياضيات ثقيل دم

مع أني اعرف ليه لكن ينعسني

ههه

تحياني

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*يسلموا ع الطرح*
*تحياااااااااتو..سمورهـ*

----------


## sweetsoul

تم التصويت 
استغربت نسبة كبيرة في الرياضيات 
بالعكس اني بالنسبة اليي احلى مادة الرياضيات فترة راحة وبريك لان اذاكره واني اشاهد 
اما الجغرافيا حدث ولاحرج اكره هالمادة بشكل مو طبيعي 
يسلمووا 
تحياتي 
sweet soul

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

تم التصويت بل بل با كلهم رياضيات وتاريخ اكثر الاصوات الله يعين الي يدرس وهو مايشتيهم على الاقل الرياضيات احسن من التاريخ الى يبي اله حفظ

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد 
يسلمو ع الموضوع الجميل ..ّ 
بصرآحه مآدتي الرياضيات والكيمياء آكرهـ موآد 
بس اللي يهوون الرياضيات أمآ الكيميآآء ح ـدث ولآحرج  
.
. 
موفقين

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
الرياضيات ,, اساس ماساتي !!
الحمدلله افتكينا من هالدراسه

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## hope

*اني اخترت الفيزيــاء :(*
*قسم بالله في حصته يجيني النووم هع*

*يسسلموو عالطرح ااخوي* 
*بس لو مخلينآ نختار اكثر من ماده هههه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تم التصويت 
واكيد للرياضيات 

ياكوورهي له ولمعلماته

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يؤيؤ اشوووف اكثر الاصوات على الرياااضيااات ..
بالعكس هو احلى ماادة ..

بس انـــي 
اكــــــــــــــــــــرهـ ..... اكـــــــــــــــرهـ
مااادة التاااريــــــــــــــــــخ .

----------


## *محمد*

أكره الكيميااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء :evil:

----------


## العميد ...

ماأشتهي مادة التاريخ ...


لان الاستاذ يخلي الواحد طيب غصب يكره المادة ...


بتعامل مع "بعض الطلاب" وانا واحد منهم ...


وانا واحد من اللي ظلمهم ...


مع تحياتي العميد ...

----------


## madreed

تم التصويت
والحمد لله

----------


## الحـوووت

هل التاريخ صعب لها الدرجه ماخذ الثاني من مواد الكره!!

أنا أكره مادة عندي الكيمياء , والسبب في الحصة الأستاذ مايشرح من الفوضى , والأستاذ مع المعذرة ماعنده شخصية قوية بين الطلاب , فلذالك الطلاب يستغلوه ولايخلوه يشرح تمام التمام.

فهكذا أنا أكره الكيمياء , لأنه الطلاب الظاهر مو ناويين يعقلوا عن هالمدرس.

والسلام خير ختام

----------

